# libtasn1 update (UPDATING) [FYI only if relevant]



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 3, 2013)

I did not want to rebuild all ports per UPDATING (today, new)  requiring that port, having tested two of them that would probably be rebuilt  qiv; dillo  and they still worked.  So there is an email to the ports list asking for a rewrite of instructions for non-production machines (as is the case here) so eventually, a third method of updating, mabye using a shell script, finishes the UPDATING  instructions quicker.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm just rebuilding all related ports which depend of libtasn1. I noticed some ports are outdated to use the new shared library as e.g. security/libgnome-keyring.

Are small details that can complicate the upgrade, in this case, it throws the following error message:

```
Error: shared library "tasn1.5" does not exist
```

So, I changed in /usr/ports/security/libgnome-keyring/Makefile:

```
-LIB_DEPENDS=    tasn1.5:${PORTSDIR}/security/libtasn1 \
+LIB_DEPENDS=    tasn1:${PORTSDIR}/security/libtasn1 \
```

Now it compiles fine again.


----------

